# Need help with Midi CC...



## dlpro (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I bought the JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro Midi controller. It has 8 faders.

I assigned channel 8 to operate Midi CC 7 in Pro Tools. This works.

I have quite a few Spitfire libraries. All have 4 Mic positions. (C T A O)

I'd like to assign channels 1 thru 4 on the FaderMaster to operate the 4 Mic positions.

I pressed on Command + Mouse click on each of the 4 Mic positions to "Learn" the command, but when I started riding fader 1, the rest followed.

How do I give these 4 Mic positions their own CC for level?

Thanks!


----------



## geronimo (Mar 16, 2017)

In general, these small faders have their Midilearn control provided by Spitfire (22 to 25). I'is possible to reassign them as you wish . These examples have been entered since ALBION One but it is in general, the same attibutions at Spitfire Audio.














For the MIDILEARN ---> Control Click is preferred (with an Apple computer).


----------



## dlpro (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks Geronimo. So if they're pre-assigned, I don't have to do anything but assign the same CC to the JL Cooper fader, correct?

You're right, Control click...


----------



## geronimo (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes or you can change the MIDILEARN value in KONTAKT for matching with your JL Cooper .


----------



## dlpro (Mar 16, 2017)

Great, thanks G.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 16, 2017)

My suggestion would be to stick with what Spitfire assigned for you, and adjust JL Cooper instead. Otherwise you would need to MIDI learn individually each and every patch you load in every Spitfire library you have... and why bother if it was all assigned for you already?


----------



## dlpro (Mar 16, 2017)

Good point, EvilDragon. Thanks!


----------



## dlpro (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I think I ran into a snag adding the JLC. I got the CC to work in Spitfire brilliantly, but it seems I'm getting Midi phasing. If I play one note, Pro Tools is displaying 2 notes in Midi Events List. The Midi Input Selector in PT is set to ALL. The other options are VPC1 (my main keyboard and JL Cooper). Should this be set to JLC? If I set it to VLP1, anything I do on the JLC isn't transmitted. Setting it to JLC seems to work without issue's. Perhaps I'm answering my own question, but should the Midi Input Selector always be set to JLC? Thanks!


----------



## dlpro (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> My suggestion would be to stick with what Spitfire assigned for you, and adjust JL Cooper instead. Otherwise you would need to MIDI learn individually each and every patch you load in every Spitfire library you have... and why bother if it was all assigned for you already?




Hey EV, I'm sticking with what Spitfire has assigned regarding the CC, and so I have the JLC FaderMaster (Bank 1) channels 1 thru 4 assigned to (CC 22-23-24-25). Channel 8 is the Main Volume in Kontakt. All this works, but when I try to assign JLC Channel 7 to CC11 and Channel 6 to CC 1, they don't respond. CC1 and 11 are set accordingly in both the JLC and Kontakt. Any idea as to why this isn't working?

The JLC is connected to an iConnectMIDI4 interface.

Thanks!


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 23, 2017)

dlpro said:


> Hey EV, I'm sticking with what Spitfire has assigned regarding the CC, and so I have the JLC FaderMaster (Bank 1) channels 1 thru 4 assigned to (CC 22-23-24-25). Channel 8 is the Main Volume in Kontakt. All this works, but when I try to assign JLC Channel 7 to CC11 and Channel 6 to CC 1, they don't respond. CC1 and 11 are set accordingly in both the JLC and Kontakt. Any idea as to why this isn't working?
> 
> The JLC is connected to an iConnectMIDI4 interface.
> 
> Thanks!


You probably haven't got your iConnectMIDI4 interface not set up correctly. It is a little complicated, yo you have to study the manual. With midi problems, always go from the root of the midi to the target step by step. So, you start with looking at the control LEDs and see if both the hardware input and the PC/Mac target lights up. When you have that, use a software midi monitor and monitor the proper input to your computer. At every step, you can learn, what you might have done wrong. Finding mistakes with midi is usually simple, if you know your hardware and keep to logical thinking, step by step.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> My suggestion would be to stick with what Spitfire assigned for you, and adjust JL Cooper instead. Otherwise you would need to MIDI learn individually each and every patch you load in every Spitfire library you have... and why bother if it was all assigned for you already?



Exactly what I do! I love that the JLC stores your assignments as I can then take it anywhere with me and know it will always control my CCs!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 23, 2017)

dlpro said:


> Hey guys, I bought the JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro Midi controller. It has 8 faders.
> 
> I assigned channel 8 to operate Midi CC 7 in Pro Tools. This works.
> 
> ...



I have P1 Bank assigned to control Faders in Cubase (Click Track, VO, SFX, Sub Master Music Mix etc etc - sure beats using a mouse)

I have P2 Bank for Mic Positions (Spitfire Mic Pos CC Assignments)

F1 (Fader 1) CC22
F2 CC23
F3 CC24
F4 CC25
F5 CC26
F6 CC27
F7 CC28

I have P3 for Spitfire Chamber Strings...

F1 CC1 Mod
F2 CC21 Vib
F3 CC11 Exp
F4 CC7 Vol
F5 CC17 Release
F6 CC16 Speed
F7 CC18 Tightness

I have P6 (as an example) for Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS)

F1 CC1 Mod
F2 CC2 Vib 
F3 CC11 Exp
F4 CC7 Vol

Notice how Vibrato is CC2 in CSS but Spitfire is CC21? Well assigning the JLCooper like this standardises the faders for different libraries. I could go on but hopefully this gives the idea.

I have one fader for "Midi Learn" for on the fly control but I wouldn't "Midi Learn all the parameters because you have to reserve all the Kontakt patches and I'm not sure why I would want to waste the time.


----------



## dlpro (Apr 24, 2017)

FriFlo said:


> You probably haven't got your iConnectMIDI4 interface not set up correctly. It is a little complicated, yo you have to study the manual. With midi problems, always go from the root of the midi to the target step by step. So, you start with looking at the control LEDs and see if both the hardware input and the PC/Mac target lights up. When you have that, use a software midi monitor and monitor the proper input to your computer. At every step, you can learn, what you might have done wrong. Finding mistakes with midi is usually simple, if you know your hardware and keep to logical thinking, step by step.



It had nothing to do with the iConnect. I know it very well. I just purchased the JLC not too long ago and its I/O wasn't set up correctly. I got things working. Thanks!


----------



## dlpro (Apr 24, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I have P1 Bank assigned to control Faders in Cubase (Click Track, VO, SFX, Sub Master Music Mix etc etc - sure beats using a mouse)
> 
> I have P2 Bank for Mic Positions (Spitfire Mic Pos CC Assignments)
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jono. Great info.


----------



## JaikumarS (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi,

Thank you for this thread.

Could you please share the MIDI CC Values for the Cinesamples and Orchestral Tools mic positions -
*Cinesamples*
Full Mix
Close
Room
Surround

*Orchestral Tools*
Spot
Close
AB
TREE
SRND

Thank you.

Warm Regards,
-JS


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 21, 2017)

It's whatever you want to assign to them, really.


----------



## JaikumarS (Aug 27, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It's whatever you want to assign to them, really.


 Thanks for writing. When I right click and assign faders, when I open a new session the faders doesn't respond unless I right click and assign.

Is there a way to permanently assign then faders ? So every time I open a new session. I don't have redo the steps.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 27, 2017)

JaikumarS said:


> Thanks for writing. When I right click and assign faders, when I open a new session the faders doesn't respond unless I right click and assign.
> 
> Is there a way to permanently assign then faders ? So every time I open a new session. I don't have redo the steps.



Save the patch. Either as a new file with "custom" or similar added to the end, or just overwrite the originals.

I'd recommend creating a new folder inside the Instruments folder and saving your custom patches in there.


----------



## JaikumarS (Aug 28, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Save the patch. Either as a new file with "custom" or similar added to the end, or just overwrite the originals.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend creating a new folder inside the Instruments folder and saving your custom patches in there.



Thank you. It really worked.


----------



## Philippo (Nov 27, 2017)

I have just got a Behringer BCF2000 - old technology I know but I was told it should do the job as a CC Midi Controller. Does anyone know where I can find a walkthrough to show how to assign cc messages to the faders - I want to use it primarily for Dynamics, Vibrato, Expression and Volume in Spitfire Audio VIs? Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

